# Promi-Nachbauten im EVE-Charaktereditor – macht mit!



## Elenenedh (28. Januar 2011)

Der Charaktereditor von EVE Online wurde vor kurzem mit dem aktuellen Teil des Incursion-Patches veröffentlicht und erlaubt es den Spielern, sehr detaillierte Avatare zu gestalten. Habt Ihr Blut geleckt und wollt Eure Promi-Skills an einem EVE-Avatar ausprobieren? Nichts einfacher als das! Auf der offiziellen Webseite zu EVE Online könnt Ihr die 14-tägige Probeversion von EVE herunterladen und mit dem Charaktereditor durchstarten. Eure Werke könnt Ihr hier in diesem Thread ausstellen.

Und vielleicht finde ich in meiner Gewinnspielkiste ja ein paar Sachen, über die sich der ein oder andere Promi-Bastler freuen könnte  Viel Spaß!


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (2. Februar 2011)

Hier machen aber viele mit. ;-)


----------



## MoK (3. Februar 2011)

kann man auch mehrere promis reinstellen ??


----------



## MoK (5. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drezil (6. Februar 2011)

Wieso soll ich Celebs nachmachen? Ich bin es doch, der Eve spielt. Da will ich auch, dass meine Charaktere ihre eigene Persönlichkeit haben und nicht mit irgenddwelchen OOC-Celebs (die in Eve IC eh keiner kennt) durch die Gegend eiern.


----------



## Muahdib (6. Februar 2011)

wer sagt denn das du das Gesicht was du erstellst auch verwenden sollst ...


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (6. Februar 2011)

Drezil schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich Celebs nachmachen? Ich bin es doch, der Eve spielt. Da will ich auch, dass meine Charaktere ihre eigene Persönlichkeit haben und nicht mit irgenddwelchen OOC-Celebs (die in Eve IC eh keiner kennt) durch die Gegend eiern.




So'n Mist aber auch, dass man hier beim 'Promi-Nachbau' mitmachen muss, da sonst der Buffed.de-Account gesperrt wird.


----------



## Shagkul (27. Februar 2011)

Das Problem ist, Buffed ist nicht gerade die Anlaufstelle für EvE Spieler.
Darum die geringe Beteiligung.

Neben her, da wir im Norden gerade zahlreiche Gefechte bestreiten, hat man nicht wirklich Zeit mit irgendwas rumzuspielen.
Wir befinden uns schliesslich im Krieg


----------



## MoK (20. März 2011)

NC FTW


----------

